# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ζήλια μέχρι κακίας!

## parrotfeathers

:eek: Ο (Η) Φοιβος τον τελευταιο χρονο εχει αλλαξει συμπεριφορα οχι απεναντι μου αλλα απεναντι στους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους που ζουν μαζι μου με συνεπεια να τον ανεχονται στη ζωη τους ακομη απλα και μονο διοτι αγαπανε εμενα. Το θεμα μου ομως ειναι για ποσο ακομη...  :sad:  

Δαγκωνει οποιον βρεθει κοντα του ή οποιον ακουμπησει κατα λαθος το κλουβι του και δεν θελει να μου μιλαει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ! Αν ακουει αλλους ανθρωπους να μιλανε ειναι οκ, αν ακουσει τη δικια μου φωνη σε συζητηση με καποιον αλλο μας ακουει ολο το οικοδομικο τετραγωνο αν οχι και τα τριγυρω. Προχθες δαγκωσε τη μητερα μου που καθαριζε το κλουβι του πριν τον βαλει να κοιμηθει επειδη εγω ελειπα. Ακουμπησε τα δαχτυλα της στα καγκελα να σπρωξει το κλουβι με τις ροδες πιο κει για να μαζεψει τις βρωμιες που ειχε πεταξει και της αρπαξε το δαχτυλο. Μεχρι τωρα με υποστηριζε αρκετα απο αποψη βοηθειας οταν χρειαζοταν να λειψω. Της εχει πιασει ενα σωρο φορες τα μαλλια μεσα απο τα καγκελα ενω ειναι σκυμμενη και καθαριζει το κλουβι του και της τα τραβουσε. (Μη γελατε  :Stick Out Tongue: )  

Αλλα πιστευω πως το ολο θεμα του ξεκιναει απο την κοπελα μου. Απο τοτε που την πρωτοειδε ηθελε και θελει να την φαει ζωντανη. Την ειχε δαγκωσει 2 φορες παλιοτερα επειδη εφταιγε εκεινη αλλα πριν 4 μερες με τρομαξε κι εμενα. Ο Φοιβος οπως εχω ξαναπει για τα αμυγδαλα κανει κυριολεκτικα τουμπες. Ακομη και σε ξενους θα παει για να παρει ενα αμυγδαλο πολυ ευγενικα και θα φυγει. Κρατουσε η φιλη μου το σακουλακι με τα αμυγδαλα και πεταξε στο χερι της. Της λεω "μην κουνηθεις αφου ηρθε, αστον να παρει ενα και θα φυγει" . Χτυπαει εκεινη την ωρα το θυροτηλεφωνο και παω να απαντησω. Καθισε πανω της κι αφου πηρε ενα αμυγδαλο απο τη σακουλα, αντι να φυγει, προτιμησε να πεταξει το αμυγδαλο κατω και να της δαγκωσει τον καρπο απο τη μεσα πλευρα. Την επιασε ακριβως στο σημειο που περνανε ολες οι φλεβες.  ::   ακουσα τη φιλη μου να τσιριζει, της επεσε η σακουλα κατω και για τον ξεκολλησει απο το χερι της επρεπε να το ταρακουνησει στον αερα. Το τερας τη δαγκωσε με κακία και δεν την αφηνε. Καθαρισαμε την πληγη και την κοιταξαμε καλυτερα και φαινοταν οτι λιγο ηθελε να κοψει φλεβα στο σημειο εκεινο. Το χερι της φυσικα πρηστηκε και μελανιασε. Περιττο να σας πω οτι πλεον δεν θελει να τον βλεπει καν μπροστα της. Δεν φτανει που οποτε παει να μιλησει ο Φοιβος αρχιζει και ουρλιαζει απο τα νευρα του για να σκεπασει τη φωνη της. 

Εχω προβληματιστει πολυ γιατι με το νεο ετος σχεδιαζουμε να μεινουμε μαζι. Ξερει οτι τον αγαπαω και δεν θελω να τον δωσω αλλα αν φυγουμε απο το σπιτι μου δεν θα εχω τη βοηθεια κανενος αφενος (με το πουλι) κι απο την αλλη μου ειπε πως δεν θα ηθελε να μενει σε ενα σπιτι με ενα πουλι που ουρλιαζει συνεχως ετσι οταν τη βλεπει. Μου εβαλε κι ενα παραδειγμα, λεγοντας μου αν ο σκυλος μου σε μισουσε και σε δαγκωνε θα τον ηθελες να μετακομισουμε μαζι και να τον φερω κι αυτον μαζι? Δεν ξερω τι να σκεφτω και πως να τα βαλω σε μια σειρα... :Confused0006:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Η λυση ειναι μια....Χωρισε την κοπελα σου και πνιξε τον παπαγαλο.....Αστειευομαι φυσικα.....
Σκουρα τα πραγματα δεν θα'θελα να ειμαι στη θεση σου

----------


## nuntius

*Παπαγαλόφτερο, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μεσολάβησε κάτι ώστε να αγριέψει ο Φοίβος σου; Εμένα ας πούμε η δικιά μου μου κρατάει μούτρα γιατί δουλεύω πολλές ώρες τον τελευταίο καιρό και μου κάνει γκρίνιες, ενώ στους άλλους στο σπίτι είναι άψογη... Μήπως έγινε κάτι και εκδηλώνεται με ζήλεια;;;
*

----------


## parrotfeathers

> *Παπαγαλόφτερο, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μεσολάβησε κάτι ώστε να αγριέψει ο Φοίβος σου; Εμένα ας πούμε η δικιά μου μου κρατάει μούτρα γιατί δουλεύω πολλές ώρες τον τελευταίο καιρό και μου κάνει γκρίνιες, ενώ στους άλλους στο σπίτι είναι άψογη... Μήπως έγινε κάτι και εκδηλώνεται με ζήλεια;;;
> *


Ναι πως δεν εγινε! Εδω κι ενα χρονο και κατι που γνωρισε την κοπελα μου αλλαξε. Δεν θελει να τη βλεπει μπροστα του. Προφανως και καταλαβαινει τι ρολο παιζει το νεο γι αυτον προσωπο. Αυτος φανταζομαι θα ηθελε μια ζωη να παριστανω το δικο του ταιρι.  :Happy:  Μεχρι και να παρω ταιρι σε αυτον σκεφτομαι, αλλα ποιος ακουει 2 γκαριδες μετα? Γιατι αν γινουν ζευγαρι ουτε εμενα θα θελει και μαλλον θα φωναζουν παρεα με τον αλλον.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Αυτή την συμπεριφορά πόσο καιρό την έχει?? εμένα το κοκατίλ μου ήταν μια περίοδος (ένας μήνας περίπου) που δεν τόλμαγε κανένας ούτε και εγώ να πλησιάσω κοντά του.. εκείνη την περίοδο διαπίστωσα ότι είναι αρσενικό γιατί είχε πη%$^$ξει όλο του το κλουβί..χαχα απο εκεί συμπέρανα ότι ήταν σε φάση αναπαραγωγής γιαυτό και τα τόσαα νεύρα και ξαφνικά ένα πρωί έγινε πάλι ήσυχος και χαδιάρης! μήπως περνάει κάτι τέτοιο και ο Φοίβος?????? αν όχι τότε νομίζω πως έχει πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς και θα πρέπει κάποιος να σου δείξει πως να του επιβληθείς γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι έχει πάρει αέρα και το έχει δει αρχηγός!!! κοίταξε το γιατί είναι κρίμα να τον αφήσεις πίσω σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερος με σωστή πειθαρχία και εκπαίδευση!

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Αυτή την συμπεριφορά πόσο καιρό την έχει?? εμένα το κοκατίλ μου ήταν μια περίοδος (ένας μήνας περίπου) που δεν τόλμαγε κανένας ούτε και εγώ να πλησιάσω κοντά του.. εκείνη την περίοδο διαπίστωσα ότι είναι αρσενικό γιατί είχε πη%$^$ξει όλο του το κλουβί..χαχα απο εκεί συμπέρανα ότι ήταν σε φάση αναπαραγωγής γιαυτό και τα τόσαα νεύρα και ξαφνικά ένα πρωί έγινε πάλι ήσυχος και χαδιάρης! μήπως περνάει κάτι τέτοιο και ο Φοίβος?????? αν όχι τότε νομίζω πως έχει πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς και θα πρέπει κάποιος να σου δείξει πως να του επιβληθείς γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι έχει πάρει αέρα και το έχει δει αρχηγός!!! κοίταξε το γιατί είναι κρίμα να τον αφήσεις πίσω σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερος με σωστή πειθαρχία και εκπαίδευση!


Τι σωστη πειθαρχεια? Με εμενα ειναι αρνι, με φιλαει στο στομα και τον κανω οτι θελω, τον πιανω οπως θελω, τον ζουλαω τον σηκωνω με τις παλαμες μου, τον κραταω αναποδα και δεν κανει ουτε κινηση να με ακουμπησει με το ραμφος του. Με κραζουν και οι υπολοιποι γιατι τον εμπιστευομαι μεχρι και τα ματοτσινορα να μου καθαριζει με το ραμφος του. Το προβλημα του ειναι οτι δεν θελει κανεναν αλλον ανθρωπο. Ενα χρονο τωρα προσπαθειες κανουμε αλλα οι υπολοιποι δεν εχουν ορεξη να κανουν προσπαθεια με τιμημα μια καινουρια δαγκωνια καθε φορα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ανέστη ο Φοίβος μάλλον είναι ένας κτητικός παπαγάλος που εμφανίζει επιθετικότητα. Χαρακτηριστικό των κτητικών παπαγάλων είναι ότι δεν φοβούνται τους ανθρώπους και συνήθως είναι δεμένοι με ένα άτομο που εμπιστεύονται απόλυτα.Θεωρούν το άτομο ως σύντροφό τους και δεν επιτρέπουν σε κανέναν να το αμφισβητήσει. Μέχρι εδώ πάει γάντι στον Φοίβο.Συνήθως τα κτητικά πουλιά θεωρούν κατώτερα στην ιεραρχία όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας.Θα πρότεινα το κόψιμο των φτερών πράγμα που θα του χαμηλώσει την αίσθηση της θέσης του μεταξύ σας και στη συνέχεια το έλα κάτω.Δηλαδή όταν θα πηγαίνει να δαγκώσει τον βάζεις με τη μια στο πάτωμα.Μετά από δυο λεπτά τον παίρνεις πάλι. Αν το ξανακάνει το αυτό. Σιγά σιγά θα σταματήσει να δαγκώνει .Βέβαια ίσως να διαφωνείς με το κόψιμο των φτερών αλλά σε ένα τόσο επιθετικό πουλί δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Σιγά σιγά το έλα κάτω θα το κάνουν όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας η κοπέλα σου φυσικά καθώς και οι φίλοι σου που θα έρχονται στο σπίτι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Φυσικά όταν δεν δαγκώνει χάδια λιχουδιές κλπ κλπ ξέρεις.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Σωστα τα λες Κωνσταντινε, δεν ειχα σκεφτει το σεναριο να κοψω τα φτερα πτησης. Βεβαια ειναι ατρομητος, δεν του χρειαζεται να πεταει, σκαρφαλωνει και κατεβαινει στο πατωμα και πηγαινει εκει που θελει. Ισως αν νιωθει λιγοτερο κυριαρχικος ομως, χωρις να μπορει να κανει εναεριες επιθεσεις, να ελαττωσει και τη φωνη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους. Να ολοκληρωθει η πτερορροια και βλεπουμε λοιπον.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μόνο και μόνο που θα μπορείς να τον ελέγχεις στο που θα πάει θα βοηθήσει.Εξάλλου είναι κάτι που αλλάζει οπότε αν δεν δουλέψει δεν τα ξανακόβεις.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Ισως και να αυξησουμε τι ωρες υπνου λιγο στις 14 ωρες.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι με τον Πάρη που είχα ένα θέμα του άλλαξα δωμάτιο και θέση κοντά σε παράθυρο οπότε είχε θέα μένω στο τρίτο όροφο και δεν με κλείνει κτίριο και δούλεψε.Τον ηρέμησε αρκετά αυτή η δραστική αλλαγή.Βέβαια η κρίση που περνούσε ήταν καθαρά ορμονική λόγω οίστρου και ήταν και η πρώτη φορά και το πέρασε πολύ δυνατά.*

----------


## BeHappy

Ανέστη, έχεις την καλησπέρα μου. Το πρόβλημα στην ουσία του είναι αυτό που σου αναφέρει ο Κωνσνταντίνος. Πολύ συχνά το υπερβολικό δέσιμό μας ή η υπερβολική αγάπη και ενασχόλησή μας με τα πουλιά μας φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα, διότι τους δίνουμε το λάθος μήνυμα ότι είμαστε το "ζευγάρι" τους, ο "δικός" τους φίλος. Άρα το ηθικό δίδαγμα για όλους μας από την δύσκολη εμπειρία που αντιμετωπίζει ο Ανέστης με το Φοίβο είναι να μην αφήσουμε το ζώο να παρερμηνεύσει το ρόλο του και το ρόλο μας... πιστέψτε μου άρεσε πολύ πριν από πολλά χρόνια να κοιμάται ο γάτος μου στο κρεβάτι μου τα βράδια... έως ότου ήρθε να κοιμηθεί ο σύντροφός μου... όλο τα βράδυ νιαούριζε και το πρωί του επιτέθηκε σε ενέδρα δαγκώνωντάς τον στα πόδια...

Στη λύση τώρα... Ανέστη υπάρχει και είναι απλή...

1ον. θα σε συμβούλευα να του πάρεις παρεούλα και μάλιστα αν γίνεται θηλυκή... θα έχει να ασχολείται μαζί της και η όποια εκείνη θα τον χειριστεί μια χαρά καλά... δες την περίπτωση του Γιώργου
2ον. Ξεκινάς μαζί του όπως όταν είχες ξεκινήσει να τον εκπαιδεύεις, απλά του κόβεις αυτά που πλέον παρερμηνεύονται...

Ουσιαστικά επανεκπαιδεύεις το Φοίβο Ανέστη μου και απαιτείται η ίδια υπομονή όπως και στην αρχή και μπορεί και περισσότερη. Μην τον μαλώνεις όταν επιτίθεται σε άλλους, απλά πες στους άλλους να μην τον πλησιάζουν ακόμα... ξεκίνα και βλέπουμε... να ξέρεις όλα διορθώνονται αρκεί να υπάρχει υπομονή και θέληση.

Για το κόψιμο φτερών που πρότεινε ο Κωνσταντίνος, εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα γιατί με βάσει τη δική μου λογική το θέμα δεν είναι να τους "υποβιβάσεις" αλλά να τους "διδάξεις" τη θέση τους... και ειδικά με ένα αρσενικό πουλί που είναι λογικό να μην υπακούει τους πάντες αλλά το αφεντικό του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βιβη ειναι θηλυκο πουλακι παρα το ονομα.
ανεστη μακαρι να μπορουσα να βοηθισω...ευχομαι να τα καταφερετε!

----------


## BeHappy

Άγγελε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση δεν το είχα καταλάβει... 

Ανέστη μου τα θηλυκά είναι συνήθως πιο εύκολες περιπτώσεις από τα αρσενικά αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί...

----------


## paulos

> Σωστα τα λες Κωνσταντινε, δεν ειχα σκεφτει το σεναριο να κοψω τα φτερα πτησης. Βεβαια ειναι ατρομητος, δεν του χρειαζεται να πεταει, σκαρφαλωνει και κατεβαινει στο πατωμα και πηγαινει εκει που θελει. Ισως αν νιωθει λιγοτερο κυριαρχικος ομως, χωρις να μπορει να κανει εναεριες επιθεσεις, να ελαττωσει και τη φωνη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους. Να ολοκληρωθει η πτερορροια και βλεπουμε λοιπον.


 ετσι ετσι φιλος εγω εχω κυριαρχικο πουλι τον ρεμι κοβωντας τα φτερα κ με πολυ δουλεια τον εχω κανει κατα πολυ ηρεμο κ τσιμπαει λιγοτερο.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Άγγελε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση δεν το είχα καταλάβει... 
> 
> Ανέστη μου τα θηλυκά είναι συνήθως πιο εύκολες περιπτώσεις από τα αρσενικά αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί...


Κι εγω ετσι πιστευα κι ετσι ειχα διαβασει! Ειναι τοσο στοργικος μαζι μου που αν τον δει καποιος πως κανει με εμενα θα πιστευει οτι λεω παραμυθια οτι αυτο το πουλι δαγκωνει! 



> ...Πολύ συχνά το υπερβολικό δέσιμό μας ή η υπερβολική αγάπη και ενασχόλησή μας με τα πουλιά μας φέρνει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα, διότι τους δίνουμε το λάθος μήνυμα ότι είμαστε το "ζευγάρι" τους, ο "δικός" τους φίλος....   
> 
> Ο Φοιβος ειναι rescue parrot, εαν ηξερες ποσα εχει περασει θα καταλαβαινες γιατι νιωθει ετσι μαζι μου. Οι αλλοι εδω που με ξερουν απο το παλιο φορουμ, ξερουν την ιστορια του, ισως καποια στιγμη καθισω και την ξαναγραψω κι εδω. Λαθος μου βεβαια που του εδωσα τοσο αερα αλλα τωρα εκδηλωθηκε. Δεν πιστευα οτι θα μπορουσε ποτε να δαγκωσει ετσι ανθρωπο.
> 
> Στη λύση τώρα... Ανέστη υπάρχει και είναι απλή...
> 
> 1ον. θα σε συμβούλευα να του πάρεις παρεούλα και μάλιστα αν γίνεται θηλυκή... θα έχει να ασχολείται μαζί της και η όποια εκείνη θα τον χειριστεί μια χαρά καλά... δες την περίπτωση του Γιώργου
> 
> Επειδη ειχα κι αλλα παπαγαλοειδη στο παρελθον κι οχι ολα τοσο ευκολα πουλια, ο Φοιβος πραγματικα δεν συγκρινεται με ενα κοκατιλ αρκει κανεις να αναλογιστει τη ζημια που μπορει να κανει ενας αμαζονιου με το ραμφος του σε σχεση με ενα κοκατιλ.
> ...


Θα κανω συντομα κι ενα τεστ ΝτιΕνΕι για να εχω σφραγιδα για το φυλο του ωστε να μην αμφιβαλλω πως κι ειναι τοσο κτητικος. Αν και ειμαι 99,9 % σιγουρος οτι προκειται για θηλυκο. Δεν χανει ευκαιρια να στηνεται να ζευγαρωσει με το χερι μου.

----------


## kdionisios

Παιδια μην ξεχναμε οτι ο/η Φοιβος ειναι Αμαζονα και εχει ωριμασει και σεξουαλικα?
Αυτη η συπεριφορα ειναι η πλεον συνιθησμενη στις αμαζονες.
Στα περισοοτερα sites που δινουν πληροφοριες για τις αμαζονες γραφουν οτι εχουν αυτη την ταση.
Περα απο τις φωνες, αυτη η συμπεριφορα ειναι απο τους κυριοτερους λογους που αβαγκαζεται καποιος να δωσει την αμαζονα του.
Βεβαια απο οτι εχω διαβασει η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι πιο εντονη την 2η πενταετια της ζωης του πουλιου.
Μετα ηρεμει παρα πολυ.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Παιδια μην ξεχναμε οτι ο/η Φοιβος ειναι Αμαζονα και εχει ωριμασει και σεξουαλικα?
> Αυτη η συπεριφορα ειναι η πλεον συνιθησμενη στις αμαζονες.
> Στα περισοοτερα sites που δινουν πληροφοριες για τις αμαζονες γραφουν οτι εχουν αυτη την ταση.
> Περα απο τις φωνες, αυτη η συμπεριφορα ειναι απο τους κυριοτερους λογους που αβαγκαζεται καποιος να δωσει την αμαζονα του.
> Βεβαια απο οτι εχω διαβασει η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι πιο εντονη την 2η πενταετια της ζωης του πουλιου.
> Μετα ηρεμει παρα πολυ.


Εμεις μπηκαμε στην 3η πενταετια και ειναι τωρα που αντιμετωπιζουμε το προβλημα, βεβαια παλιοτερα δεν ειχε τοσο συχνη επαφη με "αντιζηλο". Που θα μου παει θα τον "στρωσω" . Τον μεταμορφωσα μια φορα και παιρνω θαρρος οτι μπορω να το ξανακανω.

----------


## kdionisios

Αν το εχεις κανει ηδη μια φορα , σιγουρα μπορεις να το ξανακανεις!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καλη επιτυχια.....Δοκιμασε παντως και αυτο με την αλλαγη θεσης

----------


## Sissy

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Κωνσταντίνου, Ανέστη. 
Κόψιμο των φτερών, αλλά κάνω και μια άλλη σκέψη....Φροντίστε να έχει (αν έχει) λιγότερες 'προκλήσεις' από μέρους σας  :winky:  όχι αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια μπροστά του (μέχρι να ηρεμήσει και να ξανα-καταλάβει την θέση του).
Μέχρι πρότινος Φοίβος ένιωθε ότι σε είχε αποκλειστικά δικό του, πρέπει να τον πείραξε πολύ αν σε είδε να κάνεις τα μέχρι τότε....'δικά σας'.....με κάποιον άλλο (δηλ την κοπέλα).....

----------


## oasis

ολες οι συμβουλες των παιδιων ειναι σωστες και χρησιμες και σιγουρα θα βοηθησουν πολυ. εχουμε ξεχασει ομως και μια παραμετρο πολυ σημαντικη. αν καταλαβα καλα ο Ανεστης θα συγκατοικησει με την κοπελα τουσε λιγο καιρο  και ο χρονος του και οι προτεραιοτητες του θα αλλαζουν συνεχεια απο δω και περα(μπορει να προετοιμαζεται για γαμο, στησιμο σπιτικου,ακομα και γεννητουρια). δεν νομιζω να εχει τον χρονο και ισως και το κουραγιο να ξαναεκπαιδευσει τον Φοιβο. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να κανω λαθος αλλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. θυμαμαι καλα την ιστορια του Φοιβου και την θαυμασια εξελιξη που ειχε η σχεση τους. για μενα προτεινομενη λυση ειναι να βρει ενα ταιρι για τον Φοιβο και αν υπαρχει προβλημα χωρου,φασαριας κτλ,να δωσει το πουλι σε καποιον που εχει ηδη ενα να γινουν ταιρι και μετα απο καιρο αν ολα πανε καλα και εχουν στρωσει τα πραγματα να παρει ενα μωρακι απο γεννα του Φοιβου. το ξερω καλα οτι ο παπαγαλοιος ειναι ανιατη ασθενεια.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Ολα σωστα αυτα που λετε, αλλα το να τον αποχωριστω δεν μου ειναι ευχαριστη σκεψη. Βεβαια προτιμω αυτην την συμπεριφορα απο μερους του δηλαδη που του βγαινουν νευρα παρα να ειχε παθει καμια μελαγχολια και να ειχε μαραζωσει. Εκει δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι θα εκανα.

----------


## vagelis76

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ με το Σπύρο το πρώτο καιρό και αφού άρχισε να δένεται μαζί μου...
Είχε πάρα πολλά "νευρα " με όλους τους υπόλοιπους και όταν αισθανόταν εμένα στο χώρο γινόταν χαμός.Αν έβλεπε κάποιο να με πλησιάζει ,έστω να με χαιρετήσει έκανε τα αδύνατα,δυνατά για να τον φτάσει και φυσικά να τον δαγκώσει.Να φανταστείς οτι και εμένα δάγκωνε από τα νεύρα του..
Δοκίμασα τη μέθοδο που σου πρότεινε ο Κωνσταντίνος με το πάτωμα και έπιασε.Σταμάτησε να δαγκώνει εμένα και απλά έπαιρνε θέση επίθεσης προς τους άλλους.
Προσωπικά δούλεψα πολύ το θέμα επαφής με διάφορα πρόσωπα για να σταματήσει να έχει τέτοια συμπεριφορά.Κόψαμε τα φτερα και καθημερινά τον έπαιρνα μαζί μου για καφέ στη γειτονιά παρέα με γείτονες και περαστικούς.Εκείνος πάνω στο κλαδί του και εγώ με τους υπόλοιπους να συζητάμε.Μετά από κάποιες μέρες σταμάτησε να φωνάζει τόσο και όταν τον έβγαζα από το κλουβί του προσπαθούσε να με οδηγήσει στην εξώπορτα δείχνοντάς μου τι θέλει.Είχαμε και και τις άτυχες στιγμές μας....από περαστικούς που προσπαθούσαν να το χαϊδέψουν και δε προλάβαινα να τους σταματήσω.
Με λίγα λόγια έχουμε καταφέρει το εξής...μου επιτρέπει πλέον να τον δίνω εγώ σε κάποιον άλλον  και όχι ο άλλος να το πάρει από το χέρι μου.Επίσης ακολούθησα μια τακτική για να τον αναγκάσω να δεχτεί άλλα χέρια...Καθόμουν σε απόσταση και του έλεγα έλα...όταν τον έβλεπα ότι προσπαθούσε να έρθει αλλά ήταν διστακτικός στο να προσπαθήσει να πετάξει,έβαζα κάποιον θαρραλέο ή που να άντεχε το πόνο από τυχόν δάγκωμα και του πρόσφερε χέρι λέγοντας του"έλα να πάμε στο Βαγγέλη".Τις πρώτες φορές έκανε κίνηση να επιτεθεί...μετα όμως χρησιμοποιούσε τον άλλο ως μεταφορικό μέσον για να φτάσει σε εμένα.
Σχεδόν το έχουμε λύσει και πλέον δεχόμαστε αν όχι χάδια από όλους άλλα να πάμε στο χέρι του.Σε σημείο που φτάσαμε να βρεθούμε στο Allou!,παρέα με τα εδώ παιδιά και να τον πάρουν όλοι στα χέρια τους.
Ένα θεματάκι μας έχει μείνει ακόμα που δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να το κόψουμε...οι επιθέσεις στη φτέρνα της μάνας μου,όταν βρίσκεται και περπατάει στο πάτωμα.Βέβαια και εκείνη το προκαλεί κάποιες φορές,γιατί χωροπηδάει όταν το δεί απλά να πλησιάζει.
Πάντα προσπαθούσα και προσπαθώ να καταφέρω πράγματα στην εκπαίδευσή του,μακρυά από το βασικό χώρο-δωμάτιο διαμονής του.

δε ξέρω αν βοήθησα...και αν θυμηθώ κάτι άλλο θα στο πώ στη πορεία.
Ευχομαι να ξεπεράσετε όλα τα θεματάκια σας και να συμβιώσετε ΟΛΟΙ αρμονικά !!!!!!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Eυχαριστω Βαγγελη κι ολους για τις συμβουλες! πολλες φορες την θεωρια την ξερουμε ολοι (για τον εαυτο μου μιλαω που μπορει αλλου να δινω συμβουλες σε αλλους) αλλα οταν το προβλημα ειναι μεσα στο δικο μας σπιτι, θελει να εχουμε ψυχραιμια και να το δουμε απ'εξω και σφαιρικα για να το αντιμετωπισουμε! θα κανω την προσπαθεια μου, μαλλον μονος μου γιατι μετα απο τις επιθεσεις τα υποψηφια θυματα δεν θελουν να συμμετασχουν σε τετοια πειραματα  ::  και ελπιζω να παει καλα γιατι αλλιως τρεμε κοσμε το θεριο....  :Scared0016:   :Fighting0016:  :Evilgrin0007:

----------


## BeHappy

Ανέστη μου νομίζω ότι παίρνεις την καλύτερη απόφαση... εσύ γνωρίζεις το/την Φοίβο. Προσωπικά ξέρω ότι τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο και όλα είναι θέμα ξεκάθαρων ισορροπιών. Ο χρόνος μπορεί να είναι λίγος, αλλά μέσα σε 2 μήνες αν τον/την χειριστείς καλά και τίμια για την μελλοντική σχέση σας, μπορείς να δομήσεις πολλές σωστές βάσεις για την συμβίωσή σας.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για όλους σας...

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω... πραγματικα ειναι μαγικο το ποσο εχει δεθει μαζι σου...το καημενο πρεπει να υποφερει να βλεπει αλλο ατομο αναμεσα σας! Φαντασου δλδ σαν να χατε σχεση κ τσουπ...να ρθει κ μια δευτερη κ να μενετε ολοι μαζι! Δλδ εγω αν ημουν ο παπαγαλος θα την ξεμαλλιαζα αυτην που ηρθε μετα απο μενα κ τολμαει να σε αγγιζει κ να περιφερεται ανετα στον χωρο μας κ να σε μονοπωλει! Κ θελει να ρθει να σ αρπαξει απο την αλληηηηηη...να την αφησει με τα χερια μακελεμενααααααα.....με ποιο δικαιωμα σε πηρε απο μεναααα (απ τον φοιβο)....κ ποια θυσια ποια θυσια εχει κανει ΑΥΤΗ για σεεεεεεε    εεεεεε εεεεεενααααα.... (Αντζελα). Φανταζομαι αν μπορουσε να εκφραστει κατι τετοιο θα ελεγε...χαχαχα...το ψυχουλι μου!

----------


## parrotfeathers

> πωπω... πραγματικα ειναι μαγικο το ποσο εχει δεθει μαζι σου...το καημενο πρεπει να υποφερει να βλεπει αλλο ατομο αναμεσα σας! Φαντασου δλδ σαν να χατε σχεση κ τσουπ...να ρθει κ μια δευτερη κ να μενετε ολοι μαζι! Δλδ εγω αν ημουν ο παπαγαλος θα την ξεμαλλιαζα αυτην που ηρθε μετα απο μενα κ τολμαει να σε αγγιζει κ να περιφερεται ανετα στον χωρο μας κ να σε μονοπωλει! Κ θελει να ρθει να σ αρπαξει απο την αλληηηηηη...να την αφησει με τα χερια μακελεμενααααααα.....με ποιο δικαιωμα σε πηρε απο μεναααα (απ τον φοιβο)....κ ποια θυσια ποια θυσια εχει κανει ΑΥΤΗ για σεεεεεεε    εεεεεε εεεεεενααααα.... (Αντζελα). Φανταζομαι αν μπορουσε να εκφραστει κατι τετοιο θα ελεγε...χαχαχα...το ψυχουλι μου!


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!! και να εχουμε ευχαριστες εξελιξεις!!!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Με τους αντρες γενικα δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα, οχι οτι τρελαινεται κι απο τη χαρα του αλλα δεν εχει δειξει ως τωρα διαθεση να επιτεθει με τη μια στα καλα καθουμενα. Επισης οταν λειπω εγω συνηθως δεν κανει μαγκιες ισως διοτι δεν εχει λογο να με υπερασπιστει. Πριν μερικες ημερες ελειπα στη δουλεια κι ο πατερας μου θελησε να του δωσει ενα καρυδι με το τσοφλι. Τον ξεσκεπασα μου λεει το πρωι και ειπα να του δωσω ενα καρυδακι να ξεκινησει με χαρα τη μερα του. Ανοιξε το κλουβι και του το εδωσε. Ο Φοιβος το πηρε και πανω στην προσπαθεια του να το σπασει του επεσε απο το ραμφος. Τοτε ο πατερας μου ανοιξε την πορτα του κλουβιου κι εσκυψε να πιασει το καρυδι να του το ξαναδωσει. Ο παλιοκαρχαριας δεν εχασε ευκαιρια και τον αρπαξε απο το μπρατσο μπηγοντας το ραμφος του μεσα στο δερμα. Καταφερε πανω απο τη μπλουζα και του εκανε τρυπα στο μπρατσο.  :Scared0016:  

Μολις γυρισα εγω στο σπιτι μου εδινε φιλακια στο στομα, τον εφαγε τον "κακο".  :Evilgrin0030:

----------

